# ga16i hp/TQ specs?



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

my friends son just bought a 89 honda civic, and we were looking up engine specs and it made me curious as to the specs for my GA16i engine, can anyone tell me what they are ? thanks


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

ahardb0dy said:


> my friends son just bought a 89 honda civic, and we were looking up engine specs and it made me curious as to the specs for my GA16i engine, can anyone tell me what they are ? thanks


I know the horsepower rating is 90hp, but I don't know at what RPM or what the TQ rating is.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

HP = [email protected],000 RPM
TQ = 96ft/[email protected],200 RPM


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Mervic said:


> HP = [email protected],000 RPM
> TQ = 96ft/[email protected],200 RPM


Any chance anyone has the specs for the European engine? I have a Nismo "Eurocam" for my car and just wondering what I can expect when I finally get around to installing it.


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

Is the GA16i the 12 valve engine? If so we got those here in the UK in late N13's. The specs are..

94bhp at 6000rpm
86ft/lb at 4000rpm

Eddie


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Ratdat said:


> Is the GA16i the 12 valve engine? If so we got those here in the UK in late N13's. The specs are..
> 
> 94bhp at 6000rpm
> 86ft/lb at 4000rpm
> ...


Thanks...although, now I'm a little disappointed  

But maybe the power "under the curve" is better. I've seen cars with different cams gain only a few horses at the peak, but there were points in the power band where it gained some decent power. I guess 4 horses is better than none


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

nickthegenius said:


> Thanks...although, now I'm a little disappointed
> 
> But maybe the power "under the curve" is better. I've seen cars with different cams gain only a few horses at the peak, but there were points in the power band where it gained some decent power. I guess 4 horses is better than none


It's the different market requirements I expect. Folks here expect rev happy motor with low gearing so generally Nissan don't fit engines with lots of low down torque here (S13 is a good example..you get the torquey KA24DE, we get the revvy CA18DET) I've no technical data to hand for the GA16i engine unfortunately otherwise I'd tell you the cam specs.

I have a feeling that those figures I gave may actually be for a GA16S.. the carb version.

Eddie


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

nickthegenius said:


> Any chance anyone has the specs for the European engine? I have a Nismo "Eurocam" for my car and just wondering what I can expect when I finally get around to installing it.


 Hey Nick, dont forget to post your result with your cam and header.


----------

